# So who believes in Aliens?



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I think they are out there.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

...incoming train wreck notice


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have seen some things I cannot explain


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

There are billions of stars with planets that orbit them...Would be foolish to think there wasnt at least 1 other planet with inteligent life on it somewhere...I do not believe Aliens have visited our planet though.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

...there is about a bazillion of them driving around Houston without insurance...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

redspeck said:


> I think they are out there.


Yup...They want to abduct you & experiment with brain scans & anal probing.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Statistically speaking, the odds are great that they do exist.

Now have they visited this little planet? I personally don't believe so.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Just curious on everyone's thoughts on this.

Does believing in Aliens contradict a belief in God?



Is there a way to reconcile the two?


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I do like watching all the UFO shows


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Do you think they ended the shuttle program for whatever reason we were told/ COMON MAN - the Govt strategically positioned those birds around the country so when the S hits the fan and we are invaded the important people can hop on them and get the heck out. Im telling you they are fuled and ready to go at moments notice LOL.

And do you think the rover JUST RECENTLY landed on Mars? Comon MAN, that sucker was there right after we landed on the moon. Armstrong and Company saw that the aliens were staging on the dark side of the moon so NASA began researching Mars as alternitive living place. If you saw real time pics of Mars it would proabbly resemble DUBI right about now.

IN my humble little opinion. HAHAHAHAH


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

We are not alone..


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Yams said:


> There are billions of stars with planets that orbit them...Would be foolish to think there wasnt at least 1 other planet with inteligent life on it somewhere...I do not believe Aliens have visited our planet though.


I am not sure that there even *is* intelligent life on this planet


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

Been a believer for the longest... .for some reason when i hear old people tell storys my ears open up...


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

bigpun91 said:


> I have seen some things I cannot explain


Yes, like the one night i was fishing in POC with a couple buddies. The whole night and drive home we coul not get a grip on what we saw. We still bring it up every time we get together.


----------



## gettintightsucka (Dec 3, 2012)

I've got a buddy that workings at NASA. I'll ask him if aliens are for real.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Sure I believe cuz too much was done years ago (construction) that those earth bound people could not do. Impossible to cut such straight lines even these days. Yup they came and went . Probably been back a time or two. Fire in the sky, flying birds with smoke and thunder, yup they been here.


----------



## Fishing Aggie (Aug 22, 2007)

There are billions of stars with planets that orbit them...Would be foolish to think there wasn't at least 1 other planet with life on it somewhere.

I think the same as Yams, but I left off the intelligent part.

Microbes, algae, etc. yes - just not sure about the "intelligent" part.

Remember...a long time ago, in a galaxy far far away...:spineyes:


----------



## ElmerFudd (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes, I do.

Personally I think the greatest proof is that we cant find them. If you were an advanced race, capable of traveling across the galaxy and possibly to other systems, what reason would you have to stop here and say hi?


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

This might explain why there are no recent stories of probings....


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Why would all different race back then build these types of pyramid for the gods in the skies. Make you wonder.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Yep, pretty sure I married one.


----------



## SiteCast (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't know that I believe in them or spend time looking for them, so much as I believe that there is a better than reasonable chance they exist, just by virtue of the thousands (millions?) of stars and planets out there....hard to say "no way" when you look at the infinite possibilities.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

put on your tin foil hat. they are coming in next friday. lmao.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

We don't know or understand all the life on this rock, how could we ever think we would understand life in space?


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Aliens*

Aliens


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Man has been around for thousands of years, yet we sure got smart quick in the last 100 years. Never seen one, but the technoligy explosion makes me wonder.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

bill said:


> We don't know or understand all the life on this rock, how could we ever think we would understand life in space?


 i agree

heck you never know we could be the aliens lol we are so much further advanced than any other life form on this planet we could destroy this whole planet if we wanted to nothing else has the capability to come even close.


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

bigpun91 said:


> i have seen some things i cannot explain


..heck yeah now were talking about something of real interest to me....lets hear it???!!!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Mont said:


> ...incoming train wreck notice


I came here just to see it too, but honestly been disappointed so far. Not near as bad as expected. LOL


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Peyote! Sorry man, I just couldn't resist.



tunchistheman said:


> Yes, like the one night i was fishing in POC with a couple buddies. The whole night and drive home we coul not get a grip on what we saw. We still bring it up every time we get together.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Aliens are bad train conductors


-Nick


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i want to MATE one of them green girls


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I do. They are called women. Strangest creature on the earth


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

And why do they always wait til it's dark to show up for the party? Never got that. If you're gonna pop in for a visit, try knockin' on my door during the daylight hours!


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

I've seen movies bout them and seen them on the internet....have to be real.

What's to say that beyond our reasonable reach there aren't other solar systems just like ours? I just wonder why we spend billions of tax dollars chasing them, it is not acheivable to send people there, and even if we could, would we? what if they are like the middle easterners?


----------



## ricpan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Aliens*

We saw a weird craft in 1971 can't explain, was very close to it, was even in the papers....then there was my second wife...never knew where she was coming from


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

We have seen things at night we just could not explain. Very fast moving objects making 90 degree turns, something no aircraft is capable of.

Cattle being killed and no blood around the Huntsville area years ago, (35-39), very hard to explain. 

Then, there are the beings around Sharpstown, the galatic port might just be open!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

I think someone would be pretty selfish to think there isn't any other life outside our planet. If not just for the reason of how vast space is.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Well, Don Henley of the Eagles says in one of his songs, "They're not here, they're not coming", If you consider the miliions of years of travel that would be required to get here from "there" it doesn't seem all that likely. 

But on the other hand......I always thought there was something really, horribly strange/wrong with my 9th grade math teacher, Mr. Dowell. I was positive he was from a different planet.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Not sure this has to do with Aliens but did yall see the video that NASA put out last year about a Personal Family Preparedness Plan?

At 33 seconds into the video he says that they are responsible for people "off this planet". I don't think they are just talking about the International Space Station either.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

This is surprisingly affordable coverage. I highly recommend it.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

If they had the technology to visit this planet, it seems to me that they likely would have either wiped us out or wouldn't be visible to us. Considering the nearest star to earth is 4+ light years away and there are billions of stars beyond that, it's virtually impossible to think alien life forms have visited this planet, at least in our realm. If you don't know what a light year is, read up on it.

Seriously doubt they'd be messing with ******* trailer parks in Arkansas.


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

According to the last election a little more than 50% do.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Grew up listening to the Art bell show and still do !


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Yep, I think they are out there. I think some of them even post on here......


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

They're out there. I've seen 'em with my own eyes. Last time I went to Home Depot a couple just appeared in the back of my truck. I had to use The Force on 'em, 'cause they didn't seem to understand what I was tellin' 
'em. hwell::slimer:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

DPFISHERMAN said:


> Yep, I think they are out there. I think some of them even post on here......


Gotta go along with you, Fish... There are a few down in the 'Jungle' that are *DEFINITELY *suspect...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Gotta go along with you, Fish... There are a few down in the 'Jungle' that are *DEFINITELY *suspect...


Those are not ALIENS

they are ROBOTS

LOL!!


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

You need to make this a poll. 
It's foolish to think we're the only "intelligent" (sometimes) life, just look up at night


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Help us *slopoke*; you are our only hope!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I have 3 that live next door, 5 across the street, and about 30 more within a block from me... Yes I believe....


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

ElmerFudd said:


> Yes, I do.
> 
> Personally I think the greatest proof is that we cant find them. If you were an advanced race, capable of traveling across the galaxy and possibly to other systems, what reason would you have to stop here and say hi?


Like in the most eloquent words of the renowned poet laureate Slopoke
Huh!!


----------



## MrOutdoors (Dec 17, 2009)

Of course their are aliens and here is proof ie "the alien" Sam Cassell


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

interstellar distances are so incredibly vast it would take the resources of an entire planet to create a 'starship', carry enough population to continue genetic diversity, enough supplies for the many generations that would pass while in transit, lottsa toilet paper, etc.
we're talking thousands of years of travel. 
yeah, somebody's gonna say, "what about worm holes?" the laws of physics are the same throughout the universe, or we wouldn't have a universe. a fanciful theory devised to 'explain' travel is just that: fanciful. plus, the energy needed to create the wormhole would be equivalent to an entire star. who the heck is going to use that much energy to travel to earth to visit a trailer park? and how dumb are they to leave the lights on so we can spot 'em?
yeah, a blackhole is kinda different, but it's simply the compaction of many stars into a relatively small area. nobody's passing thru a blackhole and coming out the other side in another part of the universe. anything that enters the cauldron that is a blackhole would be destroyed.
i love sci fi as much as the next person, but aliens coming here in the past? again, use all those resources to come here and build a few pyramids? and straight lines can be done by tightening a long rope. or using site lines and having someone mark them on the ground as they travel between points.
plus, how would they even know we are here? 
i could be wrong, but i don't think aliens have visited us. i doubt aliens are coming here any time soon, except maybe to pick up the pieces after we destroy one another, or suck up the water to take back home.
oh, and the weightless environment is hell on the human body. maybe aliens have overcome that.
just waaaay too much bs to overcome.
but it is fascinating...


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Now I dont want you to think I am crazy... But
I was at work several months ago and seen this PERFICT....round.... hole thru the clouds by the time I got out my phone to take a pic it wasnt a PERFICT round hole anymore... I think a UFO was up there...and punched a hole thru them clouds....


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Case closed...
Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Are you serious ?
Mont
Haparks
Gilbert
Master Cylinder
24 Buds
Texas Goddess 
and the list goes on and on. 
Do you really think these beings are from earth ?
Chicken Boy


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

just plain bill said:


> interstellar distances are so incredibly vast it would take the resources of an entire planet to create a 'starship', carry enough population to continue genetic diversity, enough supplies for the many generations that would pass while in transit, lottsa toilet paper, etc.
> we're talking thousands of years of travel.
> yeah, somebody's gonna say, "what about worm holes?" the laws of physics are the same throughout the universe, or we wouldn't have a universe. a fanciful theory devised to 'explain' travel is just that: fanciful. plus, the energy needed to create the wormhole would be equivalent to an entire star. who the heck is going to use that much energy to travel to earth to visit a trailer park? and how dumb are they to leave the lights on so we can spot 'em?
> yeah, a blackhole is kinda different, but it's simply the compaction of many stars into a relatively small area. nobody's passing thru a blackhole and coming out the other side in another part of the universe. anything that enters the cauldron that is a blackhole would be destroyed.
> ...


Well stated Bill, 
The other problem with the worm hole thingy is if you did have the engery to open one you would not really know where it went and once you got to where ever you would need just as much engery to open another one to get back. Again not knowing if it would open in the right place and time. Speaking of time, that in itself would creat problems that would not make interstellar travel very inviting.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

I've seen things that I couldn't explain so my answer, yes.


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

OttoMan said:


> I've seen things that I couldn't explain so my answer, yes.


There are cults in the Pacific that worshiped cargo planes because they saw them drop food and other supplies. The only explaination they could come up with was they must be angles sent from the gods.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

No mention of aliens in the Bible. No better source than that.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

We can barley predict the weather 24hrs in advance accurately. Hell we only started the combustion engine 237yrs ago. The human race are fledgelings in regards to technology but masters of arrogance.

We know very little of what is out there or here for that matter. LOL


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

YES! I was married to one. At first I had no clue. Everything was fine. Then she tried to suck out my life force. I called for help and a man came to my rescue, they called him "THE ATTORNEY". He hit her with his laser beam of divorce. I live a peaceful life now of relaxing and fishing."BUTT" every so often I get this chill( you know the one that get's right to the bone) and I can't help but feel.............I'm being watched.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*The answer*

Here's the answer to aliens, life, the universe and everything. Don't you guys know how to google?









http://abyss.uoregon.edu/~js/cosmo/lectures/lec28.html


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

check out,,,,FEMA concentration camps....could be they are going to use these camps like...live lobster tanks,,humans being the lobsters,,,to feed the aliens in return for not putting an interstellar highway,,right through planet earth,.,,and 'THANKS FOR ALL FISH'


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Sure they are out there, we are just not meant to meet


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

not sure of exact details, but this story may get the ball rolling on this thread!!

a few years ago on a ranch between Katarina and Chorizo springs word on the streets was an entire drilling rig location shut down temporarily because a weird, triangular shaped object with lights all over it was hovering not too far over the derrick. the power on the location was going crazy so they stopped for safety reasons. the ppl watched for about ten minutes when all of the sudden like a flash thhe object zipped off into the sky...

bs? maybe... bad meth? possibly... but numerous ppl where on location and had similar stories, so as they say, quien sabe????


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Too funny.*



chazbo said:


> ...there is about a bazillion of them driving around Houston without insurance...


Made my day.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The aliens took the Mayans. Or they went home, I dunno.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

seen in area 51 yesterday


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Sure are a whole lot of ponds out there, I cant believe this pond we are in is the only one that has fish in it.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

No ,but I loved the first star wars movie.


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

BigBobTx said:


> Well stated Bill,
> The other problem with the worm hole thingy is if you did have the *engery* to open one you would not really know where it went and once you got to where ever you would need just as much *engery* to open another one to get back. Again not knowing if it would open in the right place and time. Speaking of time, that in itself would creat problems that would not make interstellar travel very inviting.


*Energy*

Well at least I was consistent.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

MrOutdoors said:


> Of course their are aliens and here is proof ie "the alien" Sam Cassell


 That's not an alien, that's a hobbit under an otherworldly influence. The other one's a creature from a movie.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

again, the laws of physics are a huge part of the equation, and ALL life and life forms are subject to those laws. that is reality, not arrogance.
our galaxy is 100,000 light years across. each light yr is almost 6 trillion miles. so if you could get a ship hitting the speed of light, which science understands is impossible for several reasons and under jurisdiction of physics, it would take you 100,000 yrs to get across just our galaxy. the nearest organized galaxy is andromeda, which i have had the fortune to photograph, and is 2.2 million light yrs away. who the heck is gonna build a starship huge enough to transport a decent-sized population, bringing all supplies, food, atmosphere, etc across such vast distances with nothing inbetween, and come to earth to cut off a cow's ear, knock down some corn stalks, and probe the butts of trailer trash? if they are that intelligent i would think they would simply present themselves to us as friend or conquerer. we would be helpless against their technology. but, no, they insist on flying in formation with their lights on, or in broad daylight performing high-speed tricks and stops that would turn anything physical into mush (law of physics). not to mention a saucer shape is next to impossible to fly in the atmosphere.
trying to type while watching the concert..pink floyd tunes...maybe they visit us to listen to our music!


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

just plain bill said:


> again, the laws of physics are a huge part of the equation, and ALL life and life forms are subject to those laws. that is reality, not arrogance.
> our galaxy is 100,000 light years across. each light yr is almost 6 trillion miles. so if you could get a ship hitting the speed of light, which science understands is impossible for several reasons and under jurisdiction of physics, it would take you 100,000 yrs to get across just our galaxy. the nearest organized galaxy is andromeda, which i have had the fortune to photograph, and is 2.2 million light yrs away. who the heck is gonna build a starship huge enough to transport a decent-sized population, bringing all supplies, food, atmosphere, etc across such vast distances with nothing inbetween, and come to earth to cut off a cow's ear, knock down some corn stalks, and probe the butts of trailer trash? if they are that intelligent i would think they would simply present themselves to us as friend or conquerer. we would be helpless against their technology. but, no, they insist on flying in formation with their lights on, or in broad daylight performing high-speed tricks and stops that would turn anything physical into mush (law of physics). not to mention a saucer shape is next to impossible to fly in the atmosphere.
> trying to type while watching the concert..pink floyd tunes...maybe they visit us to listen to our music!


So, what your saying is that there is a chance??


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

just plain bill said:


> again, the laws of physics are a huge part of the equation, and ALL life and life forms are subject to those laws. that is reality, not arrogance.
> our galaxy is 100,000 light years across. each light yr is almost 6 trillion miles. so if you could get a ship hitting the speed of light, which science understands is impossible for several reasons and under jurisdiction of physics, it would take you 100,000 yrs to get across just our galaxy. the nearest organized galaxy is andromeda, which i have had the fortune to photograph, and is 2.2 million light yrs away. who the heck is gonna build a starship huge enough to transport a decent-sized population, bringing all supplies, food, atmosphere, etc across such vast distances with nothing inbetween, and come to earth to cut off a cow's ear, knock down some corn stalks, and probe the butts of trailer trash? if they are that intelligent i would think they would simply present themselves to us as friend or conquerer. we would be helpless against their technology. but, no, they insist on flying in formation with their lights on, or in broad daylight performing high-speed tricks and stops that would turn anything physical into mush (law of physics). not to mention a saucer shape is next to impossible to fly in the atmosphere.
> trying to type while watching the concert..pink floyd tunes...maybe they visit us to listen to our music!


 Bill, you just need a little more imagination... a little vision.... Work with us here.


----------



## longhornbubba (Jul 7, 2006)

They must be out there somewhere there are too many stars to not be.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

i'm not saying they aren't there..maybe...i'm saying when you study astronomy and teach it, you get to see the realities of the universe, and not filtered thru sci fi shows and movies, which i enjoy, of course. but fact is fact, and science fiction is fiction.
the size of a starship would have to be enormous..like, planet size...to sustain life aboard for 1000's of years of travel between the stars. living in a weightless environment is detrimental to life born for gravity, and if generations pass during the journey, how would these starchildren adapt to gravity on a planet's surface? 
no, my friends. i studied these ideas deeply for 10 years. the universe is an extremely harsh mistress; full of radiation and horrific climates. we are fortunate to have everything just right for life, and doubly fortunate that the life has not been entirely and catastrophically wiped out in some event like the one that cleaned out the dino's.
yes, there are many ponds, but conditions have to be just right for life to begin (which i dont believe just happens on its own) and the conditions must continue for intelligent life to develop, or evolve. 
alicia keys is horrible.
here come the who!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

just plain bill said:


> i'm not saying they aren't there..maybe...i'm saying when you study astronomy and teach it, you get to see the realities of the universe, and not filtered thru sci fi shows and movies, which i enjoy, of course. but fact is fact, and science fiction is fiction.
> the size of a starship would have to be enormous..like, planet size...to sustain life aboard for 1000's of years of travel between the stars. living in a weightless environment is detrimental to life born for gravity, and if generations pass during the journey, how would these starchildren adapt to gravity on a planet's surface?
> no, my friends. i studied these ideas deeply for 10 years. the universe is an extremely harsh mistress; full of radiation and horrific climates. we are fortunate to have everything just right for life, and doubly fortunate that the life has not been entirely and catastrophically wiped out in some event like the one that cleaned out the dino's.
> yes, there are many ponds, but conditions have to be just right for life to begin (which i dont believe just happens on its own) and the conditions must continue for intelligent life to develop, or evolve.
> ...


 You're assuming we know everything about physics, astrophysics, quantum physics, and the meaning of life. It's 42, by the way.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*HA,HA*



Yams said:


> There are billions of stars with planets that orbit them...Would be foolish to think there wasnt at least 1 other planet with inteligent life on it somewhere...I do not believe Aliens have visited our planet though.


What makes you think there is intelligent life HERE? - any one who voted in the Obamination can't be counted -

The people who built Machu Picchu and Egyptian pyramids were intelligent

Nazca lines and figures - now that' s a real mystery - how could they possibly have imagined what the figures would look like unless they had a higher vantage point?

Plenty of "aliens" a whole heavenly host of em - as well as a host of the fallen -

Your REAL aliens

A mighty big empty universe otherwise -


----------



## Ledslacks (Jul 21, 2009)

I bet I could make the Nazca lines and figures. It's proportionality (based on a small model), and like the fella mentioned earlier, make straight lines (or even curves) with rope, or having people plot it out between reference points. Doesn't seem hard to do to me at all.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Every time I go to Wal Mart I believe more in them!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

longhornbubba said:


> They must be out there somewhere there are too many stars to not be.


If not aliens, humans on other earthlike planets

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

NaNu NaNu


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

sorry, dwms, i didnt get the 42 comment.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

red&jackfishchaser said:


> ..heck yeah now were talking about something of real interest to me....lets hear it???!!!


 noing major but I think about it all the time. I am 35, when I was 14ish firend got a pool. One night several of us were chillen in the pool. It was a very clear night and I was looking up at the stars. I saw a small white dot, moving from my left to right, at a very good speed. It could have been the space station, a comet although I didnt see a tail. I pointed it out and we watched for a few seconds until it disappeared.

I have other stories but they are more about ghosts..I have posted several in other threads.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

just plain bill said:


> sorry, dwms, i didnt get the 42 comment.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/42_(number)

"The number 42 is, in _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ by Douglas Adams, "The Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything", calculated by an enormous supercomputer over a period of 7.5 million years. Unfortunately no one knows what the question is. Thus, to calculate the Ultimate Question, a special computer the size of a small planet and using organic components was created and named "Earth"."


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

WOW, I can't believe how dissapointed I am form reading every single page. Really was expecting something exciting, crazy, funny. Not that I'm helping the siutatio, lol. 

But for me, absolutely. you name it, its out there. "everything" is to vast for there not to be. Go outside, point in one direction, there is no end.... That leaves there plenty of room for there to be just about anything you can imagine and more. And to all the astrophisics/science etc etc comments. How can you honeslty say its exactly the same everywhere... you been out there? 

Once again, "everything" is to vast to ever make a solid conclusion about what "is" or what "isn't" 

No kidding, men in black Is how my thought process got like this. That darn dog taught me that eveything isn't relative to us, we're mear specks of dust to many things out there and we're huge giants to others. Remeber the galaxy around the cats neck. Totally possible because there isn't a "smallest" if you will. there is always smaller and vise versa. There is never a biggest, stuff can always be bigger...


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Many here have made very educated statements on why intergalactic space travel.cant be posable, the problem is these responses are based on what we consider posable. But look back to the wright brothers, harnessed light in 1912, and 57 years later, we landed on the moon. Aint seen any little green men myself, nut life elsewhere isnt out of the question, and why they havent made themselves know, why would they want to. They could be betting on how long this planet last.before we ruin it. There are texhnologies out there mankind hasnt even considered, we discover new things on a daily basis, who can say breakthrus in advanced technologies werent discovered years ago be a differant planet.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/42_(number)
> 
> "The number 42 is, in _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ by Douglas Adams, "The Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything", calculated by an enormous supercomputer over a period of 7.5 million years. Unfortunately no one knows what the question is. Thus, to calculate the Ultimate Question, a special computer the size of a small planet and using organic components was created and named "Earth"."


oh yeah! i remember now! lol


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

bigpun91 said:


> noing major but I think about it all the time. I am 35, when I was 14ish firend got a pool. One night several of us were chillen in the pool. It was a very clear night and I was looking up at the stars. I saw a small white dot, moving from my left to right, at a very good speed. It could have been the space station, a comet although I didnt see a tail. I pointed it out and we watched for a few seconds until it disappeared.
> 
> I have other stories but they are more about ghosts..I have posted several in other threads.


probably a satellite. they move rather quickly across the sky. you can see several every night.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

I did have the pleasure of meeting L Allen Hineck.a nunber of times in Phoenix Az and a guy named jim dimitosoe. Dr. Hineck was.the head of the usaf's profects, including proget grudge, and the head of project blue book from the start til its end ib 76 or so. Built and connected his computers to.the apparatus he built. Didnt know at the time, demitoso was an aeronomical genios who' input made the harrier's vert takeoff and landing possables, he would come over and ask me to.help on setting up.stuff, sold me an amx javilin that i.couldnt make it home with, walked to.his place and xrashed on the couch.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

i got to hear carl sagan speak in phx. he was witty, and a dynamically interesting spkr. wrote some great books!
i think i saw that car re-enter earth's atmosphere one early evening!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Ledslacks said:


> I bet I could make the Nazca lines and figures. It's proportionality (based on a small model), and like the fella mentioned earlier, make straight lines (or even curves) with rope, or having people plot it out between reference points. Doesn't seem hard to do to me at all.


When you do make sure they are visible from space and last 1500 years.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

if there is very little erosion you would certainly see them lasting many centuries. you can still follow the wagon ruts on the oregon trail.

seeing any unnatural features would depend how high up in space you are.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I think aliens are in the sea. We know more about the skies then we know about are own ocean. We know about 1% of are ocean.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

We have only been "aware" of ourselves for what,....a few thousand years? 
As opposed to the age of the universe somewhere around 14 BILLION years.

We have only recently become aware of "life as we know it" and "laws of physics, as we know it" for a couple of hundred years.

I think there will be many new "laws of physics" discovered, and maybe a few of the old ones debunked in the next few thousand years. Put it into perspective.....our knowledge of a couple of hundred years vs our knowledge to be gained over the next several THOUSAND years. Knowledge is kind of a geometric progression....the more you know, the easier it is to go to the next level, and "branch out".

We are smaller than a pin ***** on the butt of the universe, and more like a blind two year old, trying to find his way across Houston, and understand every thing he encounters.

Do I believe in aliens? I dunno...not enough info right now, and no proof.

Do I believe there COULD be aliens......yes.

Later
R3F


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bayscout22 said:


> When you do make sure they are visible from space and last 1500 years.


 That's just craftsmanship and scale. If they really had been guided by aliens, they very well may have taken a look at their work and said "golly, that really looks stupid from up here"...


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

dallasrick said:


> Yep, pretty sure I married one.


Pretty sure i divorced one!!


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

bigpun91 said:


> noing major but I think about it all the time. I am 35, when I was 14ish firend got a pool. One night several of us were chillen in the pool. It was a very clear night and I was looking up at the stars. I saw a small white dot, moving from my left to right, at a very good speed. It could have been the space station, a comet although I didnt see a tail. I pointed it out and we watched for a few seconds until it disappeared.
> 
> I have other stories but they are more about ghosts..I have posted several in other threads.


I do believe we are not alone and before are time or should I say my time is up I would really love to see something that I know has been out there all along.....And I do remember some of your ghost stories very interesting.... thanks for sharing...


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

You guys never saw my exmother n law.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Not only are they here, but they've been in-breeding with the population for the past 100 years or so. There's no other logical explanation for the likes of Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid, SJL, Joe Biden and the last presidential election. They are among us and they VOTE!!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Other more advanced worlds probably watch us for amusement.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

well, it's a fun topic...
if some of you start really studying astronomy you will see the odds of visitors coming to earth are basically nil...i think it would be interesting if they would, but they haven't....one of the big problems is how does life start...ok, it started here, so it could start elsewhere...but how? how does life actually begin? lightning hitting a pool of water? how the heck would THAT kickstart life? if you've been anywhere close to lightning you would realize it is a TAKER of life; not a creator of it...so, how does life form out of materials that are not alive? do you mix the right ingrediants and add electricity somehow, and THAT sparks life? scientists have been trying to do that for many decades... and then, from the original single-cell creatures, we get 'evolution' and all the life forms we see today? how the heck did THAT happen?
the more i study the topic, the more i think it is entirely possible that WE are the only life in the entire universe! but that's a whole nuther topic, and i'm too tired to type now...
i do respect all opinions about this topic, and i hope all of us will continue to research it and discuss what we're thinking and learning...i'm going fishing tomorrow...


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

They exist and I have proof. First of all, they don't need a huge spaceship, they have the capability to shink to microscopic size and then, when they arrive, they are able to return to normal size. 100,000 years? Not hardly. They have their own physics which overrides ours. Our brain isn't capable of understanding their physics.

A little known fact though is they have a strange appetite and, lucky for us, they won't ever be back. Seems as if they eat only passenger pigeons and ivory billed woodpeckers. So I ask, when is the last time you saw either of those? There is your proof.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

i, uh, well, i, uh...dang, you just shot down my argument! lol
i wish they'd come and eat the body fat off of humans, leaving only about 6% instead of the 60% i might be currently supporting...


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

MikeV said:


> They exist and I have proof. First of all, they don't need a huge spaceship, they have the capability to shink to microscopic size and then, when they arrive, they are able to return to normal size. 100,000 years? Not hardly. They have their own physics which overrides ours. Our brain isn't capable of understanding their physics.
> 
> A little known fact though is they have a strange appetite and, lucky for us, they won't ever be back. Seems as if they eat only passenger pigeons and ivory billed woodpeckers. So I ask, when is the last time you saw either of those? There is your proof.


Don't forget dodo's and boobies! Well maybe not boobies.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes... Aliens, Tooth Fairy, Santa Claus, Easter Bunny, Oprah losing weight, and seedless Watermelons!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

SetDaHook said:


> Not only are they here, but they've been in-breeding with the population for the past 100 years or so. There's no other logical explanation for the likes of Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid, SJL, Joe Biden and the last presidential election. They are among us and they VOTE!!


 You left out Hilliary Clinton... I fixed it for you!


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

You must be an alien ... if you are NOT an Aggie!!!:dance:


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

*what is it?*

I saw this the other day, Just looked weird.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Whoopin It Up! said:


> You must be an alien ... if you are NOT an Aggie!!!:dance:


Dang, this means i'm an alien... well I gues its still better than being an aggie


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> No mention of aliens in the Bible. No better source than that.


And no mention of Dinosaurs.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

it does mention tennis, tho.


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Aliens on this thread*



FishBurd27 said:


> Dang, this means i'm an alien... well I gues its still better than being an aggie


**** ... someone actually read my post! Fishburd you are that reader!

This column is rated G - for everyone! So, that means aliens, such as yourself, are welcome to make comments!

NOTE: an alien language ... "Hulabaloo Caneck Caneck!!!" If you are an Aggie you get it! If not, it is alien language to you!


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

also mentions baseball...


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

* "So who believes in Aliens?"*

*I sure do. *

*You know they say "Men are from Mars and women are from Venus"*

Well my last, and I do mean LAST girlfriend was from Pluto...*The dark side.* Glad I escaped with my life.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

jaycf7 said:


> Do you think they ended the shuttle program for whatever reason we were told/ COMON MAN - the Govt strategically positioned those birds around the country so when the S hits the fan and we are invaded the important people can hop on them and get the heck out. Im telling you they are fuled and ready to go at moments notice LOL.
> 
> And do you think the rover JUST RECENTLY landed on Mars? Comon MAN, that sucker was there right after we landed on the moon. Armstrong and Company saw that the aliens were staging on the dark side of the moon so NASA began researching Mars as alternitive living place. If you saw real time pics of Mars it would proabbly resemble DUBI right about now.
> 
> IN my humble little opinion. HAHAHAHAH


You must just got back from Washington state!


----------



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

Do I believe? Well, maybe.
I grew up thinking about things from a scientific perspective. I used to look into space and I could grasp the almost unimaginable number of stars out there.
Things like how big is space, always kept my brain working. At one point, I thought that I was one of a very small number of humans who could understand it.

And even though some scientist think space is finite or in other words, think it has a beginning and an end, I do not think this.
Think about it for a minute. Most humans can not fathom the idea that something has no beginning and no end, that it is nothing. 

Personally, I believe that intelligent life has happened long before we did here on earth. It very well could be that intelligent life emerged all across the universe millions, even billions of years ago.

I also think that it is very possible for an advanced civilization to have the technology to create a space ship designed and built specifically for escaping their own failing solar system.

Just think about it for a minute. A space ship large enough to house hundreds of people (aliens). Capable of sustaining a renewable food and water supply for an infinite amount of time.

A race of people could survive for hundreds or thousands of years while the space ship travels at near light speed towards another known solar system capable of sustaining life.

We already have the technology for Ion propulsion systems and Pulsed inductive thruster technology. It is not hard to imagine what technology we here on earth will come up with in the next 1000 years or so. 

The idea of space travel to places light years away is not all that hard at all. Especially if you were a race of people who have no choice but to get off the planet you are on because it is being destroyed. And you already have the technology? 
I can see this happening right here on earth once we acquire the technology needed to sustain live in space for infinite amounts of time.

Now on to us Humans and how we came to be. Science has not been able to find the missing link yet to solve that question.
We seem to have jumped straight from "caveman" to modern human in an instant with no clues to how that happened. 
No fossil remains of it have been found and we just do not really know where we came from.

It very well could have been a race of people came to this planet thousands of years ago. And for whatever reason, their story was lost. With each new generation they knew less and less about their own history and eventually started looking back and asking "where did we come from" just as we do now!


For all we know, Planet X ( Nubiru ) could be not a "planet" at all, but instead, the space ship that we all came from thousands of years ago. Locked into a 5000 year elliptical orbit around the sun. Too small to be detected as an asteroid and would explain why we haven't found it yet.

With it's fuel depleted once it reached earth thousands of years ago and people still on board living generation after generation waiting for the next fly-by of Earth and hoping we have the technology to finally go get them!


LOL................Would make a great movie anyway!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Gary said:


> And no mention of Dinosaurs.


A lot of animals were not mentioned specifically in the Bible. Because there is no mention of Dinosaurs, this means the Bible is not accurate?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I am very surprised at the people that commented on this thread that claim to be Christians, but ignore the Bible.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

BullyARed said:


> You must just got back from Washington state!


 HAHAH....i told my wife that the other day and she cracked up! ha


----------



## Sargentfisher (Aug 6, 2012)

maybe the aliens have all the bigfoots, since those cant be found either.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

Fishing Aggie said:


> There are billions of stars with planets that orbit them...Would be foolish to think there wasn't at least 1 other planet with life on it somewhere.
> 
> I think the same as Yams, but I left off the intelligent part.
> 
> ...


Everyone is asking the wrong question. 
The question isn't is there life on other planets (almost certainly)​or even
is there INTELLIGENT life on other planets (less certain, but still somewhat likely)​The real question is "can we ever meet them"?
The answer to that question is ALMOST CERTAINLY *NO*.

First problem: life AT ALL. Despite looking really, really hard - even microbial life has not been found outside of earth in our solar system. This tends to give credence to the notion that life is somewhat rare. That means the planet needs to be in the "Goldilocks zone" for there to even be a chance for microscopic life.

2nd Problem: even if a planet is in the goldilocks zone - there are dozens (hundreds? thousands?) of other requirements that can be met before any life can develop. First of all, the planet has to be rocky (ie. not a gas giant). There has to actually be water there ... at all (there are other rocky planets that don't have any water). The planet needs a hot, spinning metalic core to generate an electric field (shield against solar radiation). The planet needs a couple of "protectors" from asteroid collisions which would re-melt the surface (earth uses both Jupiter and the moon). And on and on....

3rd Problem: getting life to develop on a planet where the conditions are right. This planet existed in the goldilocks zone for 3 billion of the 4 billion years before life developed at all. It's not as if it was a matter of "here's the right conditions - poof you have life".
(and nobody knows what that trigger was... God?)

4th problem: getting that life to be intelligent. This planet has sustained life for nearly a billion years and developed millions (billions of species). None of the other species developed any sort of intelligence. And it's not just a "time" requirement - there is no signs that even a single other species with us today are getting any smarter....

5th problem: time. Even if there is another planet out there with intelligent life, in order for us to meet them - we have to exist at the same time. The Earth has only been here for 4 of the 11.5 billion years the universe has been around. Judging by how long other species last on this planet - it's not looking like we're going to be around for more than a few million years more (plus the sun itself is scheduled to burn out in another 4 billion years). IF there was intelligent life on another planet - the odds are very high that they came and went before we crawled out of the ocean here on Earth.

And finally: Space is unimaginably large. Even if they do exist - at the same time we do - it's nearly impossible for us to get to them. Even at the speed of light. And even if they are within our own galaxy (much less a galaxy somewhere else). 
ie. even at the speed of light - it would take MILLIONS of years to get there. The odds of either/both of us living that long are impossible.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

And that sucks - because I'm as true a Trekkie as there is....


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Am I an Alien if I wasn't born here!hwell:


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

No BS I believe aliens are the fallen angels that the bible talks about. Actually interdeminsonial creatures that come and go as the please. I have seen afew things on the subject and some of the top minds in the world agree that these are demonic creatures of light. It dates all the way back to the days of noah and way before were the fallen angels currputed the sons of man thjrew the daighters of man who were actually the fallen angels. The book of Enoch wich is very controversial talks all about it. Something is ou there and call me crazy but I am not just talking about something I have just heard about I have done some research.There is more going on with the dark side of the moon than we know.


----------



## Ledslacks (Jul 21, 2009)

200 years ago, who could have even thought that we could learn to fly? Why even make a determination of what is capable, since we have so much more to learn? Someone mentioned you would need to energy of a star, or planet, to harness deep-space flight at incredible speeds. What about an exponential nuclear-type reaction thruster? Look at how much energy we learned to control with the advent of nuclear fission, and fusion. Who knows what other energy forms are out there, that we have not yet learned to harvest, or utilize? We cannot claim to know what is or isn't possible. What we need to do is continue to research, whilest not killing our race/species. An accepted concept is that space is 2-dimensional: well, what if we can fold space, and end up at a remote location with a single burst of high yield energy? I only have faith in the potential of intelligent thought and, yes, not in an ancient set of books developed when men were so primal, and in need of a greater form of governing greater and greater masses. Infinite beauty lies out there in the stars, and I only hope we have the constitution as a race/species to accomplish and learn feats previously, and currently, thought impossible. Look at our investigative successes in the last 500 years. Given the tools we have today, and the tools we continue to develop, I think our potential is truly without bounds...if we can continue to survive, and not be thrown into regression with religious ideas and ideals. Carry on, humans, and try to answer the questions all of us continually seek in the backgrounds of our minds!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Sargentfisher said:


> maybe the aliens have all the bigfoots, since those cant be found either.


Bigfoots are Aliens!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

That kid from CT that shot up the school looks like an alien. I heard on the news they are tesing his DNA also. HMMMM


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Scary!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I'd jus' like to make another post on this fine, resurrected, alien thread. :rybka:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I believe!!!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Well said.



Ledslacks said:


> 200 years ago, who could have even thought that we could learn to fly? Why even make a determination of what is capable, since we have so much more to learn? Someone mentioned you would need to energy of a star, or planet, to harness deep-space flight at incredible speeds. What about an exponential nuclear-type reaction thruster? Look at how much energy we learned to control with the advent of nuclear fission, and fusion. Who knows what other energy forms are out there, that we have not yet learned to harvest, or utilize? We cannot claim to know what is or isn't possible. What we need to do is continue to research, whilest not killing our race/species. An accepted concept is that space is 2-dimensional: well, what if we can fold space, and end up at a remote location with a single burst of high yield energy? I only have faith in the potential of intelligent thought and, yes, not in an ancient set of books developed when men were so primal, and in need of a greater form of governing greater and greater masses. Infinite beauty lies out there in the stars, and I only hope we have the constitution as a race/species to accomplish and learn feats previously, and currently, thought impossible. Look at our investigative successes in the last 500 years. Given the tools we have today, and the tools we continue to develop, I think our potential is truly without bounds...if we can continue to survive, and not be thrown into regression with religious ideas and ideals. Carry on, humans, and try to answer the questions all of us continually seek in the backgrounds of our minds!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I seem to keep having nightmares about aliens, and wake up freaked out! I think I been watching to much Accent Aliens.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I once was an alien!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

we are all aliens.


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

one day we will see the truth.....


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a uncle that is a Alien.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

redspeck said:


> I seem to keep having nightmares about aliens, and wake up freaked out! I think I been watching to much Accent Aliens.


That dude cracks me up...oh giorgio, you so cracy! 








http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------

